# Need help building best pc for 1500$



## krissetto (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new to these forums and hope they'll be useful.
i would like to know how you would build a good pc for gaming and multimedia...i have until this summer, so i don'tknow about future upgrades like new gpu from ati and nvidia. 
Here's the system i was planning on getting for aprox. 1400$:

Asus 22" monitor 2ms response time
Intel core i7 920 (overclocking to 3.8-4.0 ghz)
Artic freezer cooling for cpu
Asus p6t mobo
6 gb corsair dominator 1600mhz triple channel kit
160 western digital raptor (for fast os loading times)
1tb WD caviar GP (for everything else)
MAJOR DOUBT: get an nvidia gtx 260 core 216 superclocked by EVGA 
Or wait for a future price reduction on gtx 280 or possibly newer gpus
I'd prefer nVidia over ATI for things such as CUDA and PhysX.


Any ideas are welcome! 
Thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The 260 is a hellva video card .............. which Case do you like ? Antec 900 

Power supply = Corsiar 750-TX ....... better yet Corsair 850-TX


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

According to toms hardware the 260 benches faster than the 280, both
very fast cards.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

linderman said:


> The 260 is a hellva video card .............. which Case do you like ? Antec 900
> 
> Power supply = Corsiar 750-TX ....... better yet Corsair 850-TX


Your in love with that PSU lol.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Actually I am in LOVE ............... with the Seasonic ..........and the Coolermaster Ultimate Circuit Protection units ................ but the average buyer aint in love with the price tag ...............


so0000ooooo bang for the buck goes to the Corsair


----------



## pandasorlo (Mar 24, 2009)

How about WOOYOUNG powersupply, I owned one and I have been using it for over 3+ years. But the price is a bit higher than the corsair powersupply


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

cant give feedback on Wooyoung power supply; cant heard of them ............... and its hard to justify spending more money than the price tag for a Corsair ............... they do the job with perfection .........


----------



## krissetto (Mar 23, 2009)

hey thanks! Would there be any good reason to wait for new gpu's, or is the 260 core 216 pretty future-proof? does anyone know the price tag on the corsair psu and how many watts it has..?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Corsair 750-TX = 750 watts and has 60 amps on a single 12volt rail / $109.00

Yes; the 260GTX is a hellva card ................ and priced very nice too ................ there will always be new cards coming out .......... and when they first come out they will always be over priced too !

any gamer will be very satisfied for a decent period of time with that card ............ at least two years maybe 3 ................... thats all you can ask from any computer part


thats why I dont subscribe to over spending on systems ................... buy plenty of horsepower with NO fluff or hype ............and if you want to replace the system in 3 yesrs you wont still be suffering from sticker shock from this purchase.



when you get into the world of $400.00 cpu's / $300.00 motherboards / $600.00 video cards etc etc ............ then its hard to abandon a system you are that heavily invested in 3 years down the road!


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

linderman said:


> Corsair 750-TX = 750 watts and has 60 amps on a single 12volt rail / $109.00
> 
> Yes; the 260GTX is a hellva card ................ and priced very nice too ................ there will always be new cards coming out .......... and when they first come out they will always be over priced too !
> 
> ...



Linder, I have always wondered. how amazing is your computer?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

amazing ??????? nothing amazing here dude ........ its in my drop down specs ?



and I can tell ya............. the extra money for the E8600 over the E8500 is not a good deal really .................. *"do as I say; not as I do"*
your parents ever tell you that..................:4-dontkno.............:laugh:


----------



## Tazrox (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the Corsair 850-TX and love it! I paid $129 for it, but I see it now has a $20 MIR on Newegg.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tazrox said:


> I have the Corsair 850-TX and love it! I paid $129 for it, but I see it now has a $20 MIR on Newegg.






SMART move! I am surprized the 850 hasnt wiped out the 750 in sales now......................... I can remember not long ago when the Corsair 850 was about $239.00


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

linderman said:


> Corsair 850 was about $239.00


Rip Off!!!!!!!


----------



## Tazrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Antec and Thermaltakes were all I ever used, this was my first Corsair and quite frankly after see how it performs, I would have been willing to pay the $239.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

we are fortunate ................ it wasnt all that long ago .............. probably early 2006 there werent any high quality power supplies that were cheap like they are now.


I was buying Enermax 600 watt Noisetaker that was $200.00

I was buying Seasonic M12-700 for $229.00

I was happy as hell when I could get Thermaltake Toughpower 750 for $169.00 

The antec trio 650 watt pleased the computer world for a long time with its $120.00 price tag ! >>>>>IMHO they botched that one now 



LOL; now we gripe when a unit is $120.00


----------



## Scythe X10 (Jun 15, 2008)

I've noticed something during my research on my build, which is VERY similar to yours.. 

Alot of people seem to have some annoyances with corsair dom 6gb 1600 ram and the asus p6t such as the mobo not recognizing 1 or 2 sticks until you mess around a bit or system restarts or other memory issues.. when I research the OCZ plats 6gb 1600 there was no such problems. Just thought I would mention that. So I would suggest the OCZ plats instead of the corsair dom. Remember I'm only saying what I saw during my research on i7 builds.. so if someone could explain if I'm mistaken in some way please do so.


----------



## krissetto (Mar 23, 2009)

Scythe X10 said:


> I've noticed something during my research on my build, which is VERY similar to yours..
> 
> Alot of people seem to have some annoyances with corsair dom 6gb 1600 ram and the asus p6t such as the mobo not recognizing 1 or 2 sticks until you mess around a bit or system restarts or other memory issues.. when I research the OCZ plats 6gb 1600 there was no such problems. Just thought I would mention that. So I would suggest the OCZ plats instead of the corsair dom. Remember I'm only saying what I saw during my research on i7 builds.. so if someone could explain if I'm mistaken in some way please do so.


hey thanks a lot! I'll look in to that, also because i know that ocz is a really good brand, and also good for overclocking!


----------

